# How to promote myself as an artist.



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 9, 2014)

This has been asked I would think many times before, but I want to know how I can get my art seen by more people.

I know there is no feature on FA that allows this to be done easily but is there a workaround.  I also know that I should draw lots and lots of art, but what will I do if I am not "divinely inspired?"  That of course could be a whole other topic altogether.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 9, 2014)

This doesn't really relate to Site Discussion so I moved it to Artist Discussion. 

There are really only two solutions to this problem.
1. Upload a shit ton of art.
2. Porn.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 9, 2014)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Porn is not an option and it gives further credibility to furries being a sexual community as told by mass media.  Of course, we cannot have that.



Believe me, nothing you will ever do will make furries _not_ look like a bunch of creepy perverts. So yeah, get crackin' on those cocks.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 9, 2014)

*sweatdrop*

What have I done?


----------



## Taralack (Oct 9, 2014)

I guess you also have a third option: Buy an ad banner.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 9, 2014)

I would stick with "uploading a shit ton of art" but what will I do when I have artist's block and there's a gap in "art flow?"


----------



## Taralack (Oct 9, 2014)

Save some art for uploading later I suppose?


----------



## jjfire64 (Oct 9, 2014)

Upload like 4-6 a day and leave 1-2 days for a break. Save the rest of your art for the breaks and come up with new art during your break.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 9, 2014)

Isn't this a dead-horse-category topic yet? 

Not much else to add. It's the same kind of thing if you were, say, making clothes or marketing some other product and you wanted more exposure. You either make a lot of them and get your stuff viewed around, you buy ads or you make/sell things that are incredibly high demand. In the furry world, the latter equates to porn. Otherwise, you just keep on creating. You could try doing watch farms, or giving away free stuff. Free art attracts furries like flies to shit.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 9, 2014)

My idea is craft and upload one art piece each day.  How I will get unique inspiration each day I am still trying to research right now.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 9, 2014)

Gushousekai195 said:


> My idea is craft and upload one art piece each day.  How I will get unique inspiration each day I am still trying to research right now.



You could do those 100 theme type things to help you if you have trouble coming up with something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 9, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> Isn't this a dead-horse-category topic yet?
> 
> Not much else to add. It's the same kind of thing if you were, say, making clothes or marketing some other product and you wanted more exposure. You either make a lot of them and get your stuff viewed around, you buy ads or you make/sell things that are incredibly high demand. In the furry world, the latter equates to porn. Otherwise, you just keep on creating. You could try doing watch farms, or giving away free stuff. Free art attracts furries like flies to shit.



Basically this. Also free YCH things. Those things are watch magnets.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 9, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Basically this. Also free YCH things. Those things are watch magnets.



What does YCH mean anyway and why is it considered a "watch magnet?"


----------



## Taralack (Oct 9, 2014)

Your Character Here.

I'm not sure why. It's just the "in thing" to do.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 9, 2014)

Gushousekai195 said:


> What does YCH mean anyway and why is it considered a "watch magnet?"



It stands for "your character here". Basically you draw a blank pose of some kind and offer to randomly select a watcher to be featured in that pose. People watch you to enter the contest so yeah.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 9, 2014)

1. Porn
2. Porn
3. Porn
4. Porn

It's quite sad that people can't see past the cocks and appreciate the art itself.
But don't be disheartened!

If you know Super Tuler he's a well known artist who got a lot of watches because his drawing style is so painstakingly beautiful. Oh did I mention he's really not into porn?
And Oh yeah... he's gay


+1 would bang him hard since he's also a panda!


----------



## zanian (Oct 9, 2014)

OP, use Twitter, Tumblr, Facebook and multiples art sites; spread your art around.


----------



## Synec (Oct 9, 2014)

porn is a good one, honestly. but it doesn't leave you a lot of room if you want to move on to anything else with art as a serious career. provided you're not exclusively into drawing furry-art, post that shiz on art sites, behance, deviant art (yea, i know...), here-there-everywhere. also network. 

John Baldesarri often states: talent is cheap -- you have to be possessed-which you can't will -- be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 9, 2014)

Quality > Quantity IMO. But yeah, being fairly active is important. So is creating the best quality art you can. And that means things such as correct proportions, a dynamic and successful composition, etc. all that good stuff. Pictures that at least some sort of background are usually more successful. You just have to make sure that your drawings have maximum appeal, whether you are going for a bold, bright color and cartoony style or semi-realistic and painterly style.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 10, 2014)

1. Stop doing art
2. Get real job
3. Profit?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Oct 13, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> 1. Porn
> 2. Porn
> 3. Porn
> 4. Porn
> ...



Exactly. If I was an artist, I would never be able to make myself draw porn, especially just to get views. I find it unnecessary and distasteful in many cases and I think more people who like porn will be able to enjoy a fine art piece without porn than the other way around.

That having been said, there are a few exceptions once in a while, if the art is exceptionally good/interesting, I will like it despite the fact that it's porn.

I know, I know, drawing stuff that people want to see is an easy way to make yourself more popular, but you really should stick with a style that you enjoy, no matter who likes it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 14, 2014)

My best advice (besides porn) is to network. Watch a few other artists, comment, give criticism, make small talk and see if you can't make some friends. Once you get some attention to your gallery, others will favorite and share your hard work and others will stumble onto your stuff. Offer art trades, draw up some fan art (of others on FA), post and request criticism, encourage others to work with you, create a contest (like color my lineart) or offer to collaborate with other artists you like...or some you don't! Branch out, take a chance and make some NON-artist friends. Link your FA gallery on other forum signatures, post your art outside FA, use your original art for avatars and banners outside if FA and advertise yourself and share your best stuff with strangers.

Or...

...draw some dicks and va-jay-jay.


----------

